# ARIZONA in the house!



## timetowaste (Feb 5, 2009)

HELLO HELLO --

I used to be around here an awful lot more than I am these days. 

If you ever send me a message, it notifies me by email, and I will immediately come check out the message and write back!

I'm happy to help transport, educate, and give many many kisses to any buns in need!

Please let me know if anyone needs anything!

If you are from the hot arid deserts of Arizona, feel free to respond to this thread, let's get it going guys!

Transport: I live in Mesa, AZ. I can transport to the following....Mesa, Tempe, Phoenix, Gilbert, Scottsdale, Glendale, Buckeye, Chandler, Tucson, Prescott, Prescott Valley, Sedona, Flagstaff, and anywhere in between!

Educate: Need help with the bunners? Litter training ideas? Special needs bun? You name it, I am happy to help!

THANKS 

Tracy and the bun buns


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya wanna come by and bond Marlin and Brody for me :stikpoke?


:lookaround


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm from the White Mountains. (Show Low).


----------



## Kazumi (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm currently living in Peoria and glad that Someone refered me to the site  I can talk to other bunny moms and dads that live by and possibly make play dates ^_^


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 28, 2009)

*Kazumi wrote: *


> I'm currently living in Peoria and glad that Someone refered me to the site  I can talk to other bunny moms and dads that live by and possibly make play dates ^_^


Was it me, by chance ([email protected])? If it was, then I read your CL ad and just had to invite you.

Welcome :biggrin2:! Now....post pictures of your bunnies :twitch:.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 2, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Kazumi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm currently living in Peoria and glad that Someone refered me to the site  I can talk to other bunny moms and dads that live by and possibly make play dates ^_^
> ...


Yus it was you  I posted tons of pictures up in the Bunny Blog section  Thanks for the invite! I'm already learning tons!


----------



## Lop Lover (May 27, 2009)

I am from Desert Hills which is just north of the Carefree Hwy. I really want to get a lop. I was wondering if you need to do anything different since it is so hot. I love this forum!


----------



## undergunfire (May 27, 2009)

*Lop Lover wrote: *


> I am from Desert Hills which is just north of the Carefree Hwy. I really want to get a lop. I was wondering if you need to do anything different since it is so hot. I love this forum!


Hello! Welcome to the forum!

Since we are in AZ and it is so hot here...I wouldn't suggest having outside bunnies. I would keep them inside in the A/C.

If you are looking for a lop, I know that right now Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue in Phoenix has lots of available bunnies! They are already spayed and neutered, too!


----------



## Lop Lover (May 27, 2009)

Do they have a website?

Thanks


----------



## undergunfire (May 28, 2009)

*Lop Lover wrote: *


> Do they have a website?
> 
> Thanks



http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/


:biggrin2:


You can also check out the local Arizona Humane Society Campuses. I know that they ALWAYS have rabbits and THEY EUTHANIZE regularly:nerves1. All of their rabbits are spayed/neutered as well.


----------



## OhGollyCharlie! (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm currently in Tempe, Arizona  Just moved here from Minnesota...the heat is amazing!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not hot here... Hehehe. It rarely climbs past the 80s up here, it's great. The buns are kept outside all through the year.


----------



## BluMagic (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm also from the White Mountains. Erin I'd like to meet you haha


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 19, 2009)

Aha sweet! I don't know many bunny people up here outside of our 4-h club.


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 13, 2009)

Meeeeet up!

I think we should all get together when the weather gets cooler. What would be a good central place? For the people here in the Phoenix area, if we wanted to meet in a cooler place like Prescott (if there are more peeps there than here), I could give 4 people a lift in my car.

What do you guys think of a bunny lover get together?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Meeeeet up!
> 
> I think we should all get together when the weather gets cooler. What would be a good central place? For the people here in the Phoenix area, if we wanted to meet in a cooler place like Prescott (if there are more peeps there than here), I could give 4 people a lift in my car.
> 
> What do you guys think of a bunny lover get together?



I SHOULD HAVE POSTED!!!!

We are having a bunny meet up on October 17th from like 11:30am to 4:40pm at Fain Park in Prescott Valley!!

You can find all the info on Bunspace...it's called "Buns in the Sun" or something like that. Dori, the lady who owns therapy rabbits here in town, is putting it in! I guess people from PHX are coming and we are setting up pens. It is a free picnic and you can buy a t-shirt. If anyone wants clear info...let me know (I'm writing this in a rush, lol).


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 13, 2009)

well poop. i will be out of town in chicago -- society for neuroscience conference, and i'm presenting two different published studies of MINE!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> well poop. i will be out of town in chicago -- society for neuroscience conference, and i'm presenting two different published studies of MINE!


Darn it! I will take lots of pictures!

I am moving to NY soon (we are very sure, just need to wait out some final details)...so we need to get together before then. I think I'm coming down to PHX soon for the fair (whenever it is)....I want to look at all the bunnies!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Sep 14, 2009)

Teehee, I'm not exactly welcome around Bunspace people. -cough-
I was just in Prescott though for a big rabbit show. October 3rd we are having an AzRCBA youth benefit show in Show Low, for which I will be the youth secretary. Exciting! If any of you could make it, even just to check it out, I would appreciate it! All proceeds go to sending our state's youth to Nationals! It should be pretty good sized and would make for a nice weekend away from the heat of the valley! You can contact me for details if interested... it is a double show.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> Teehee, I'm not exactly welcome around Bunspace people. -cough-
> I was just in Prescott though for a big rabbit show. October 3rd we are having an AzRCBA youth benefit show in Show Low, for which I will be the youth secretary. Exciting! If any of you could make it, even just to check it out, I would appreciate it! All proceeds go to sending our state's youth to Nationals! It should be pretty good sized and would make for a nice weekend away from the heat of the valley! You can contact me for details if interested... it is a double show.


Were you in Prescott Valley at the fair grounds arena this past Saturday? If you were....I was there!!! I had the big rabbit tattoo on my chest and was probably seen gushing over a Flemish Giant!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Sep 14, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Erins Rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Teehee, I'm not exactly welcome around Bunspace people. -cough-
> ...


YES! I was there, that show was MUCH fun. My little sister and I won RIS Show B youth and BIS show A youth for our Himmies! Such a good day. I don't recall seeing you, though.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2009)

Crazy!! Too bad I didn't know you were going...I would have said "hello"! I wonder if you know my friend's little sister (she's 13) then?! She was there with her mom and she was running the concession stand thing with other younger girls. Her nickname is "Bug" and she was showing a broken black Fuzzy Lop. I don't know her real name, LOL...she's just "Bug" :biggrin2:.


----------



## rocmoc (Nov 5, 2009)

Near the Mexico border South of Tucson and I can't find any rabbits to purchase. Looking for Californians or New Zealands, not for show.

rocmoc n AZ


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,
I just joined this site and it seems really cool! I would have loved to find this earlier! I have a 5 yr old hotot that I need to find a good home for. We are moving out of state and will not be able to take him. Even if no one here is interested in him, any links or information that could help me place him would be so greatly appreciated!! 
We love him so much...the thought of having to leave him is painful. He is like family to us. He has an amazing personality and is soooo trusting of people. Loves to be pet and sat with. He goes under the alias' of "Bunnij" & Bunnij-inator".
Thank you for your time,
Angela

video of bunnij: (hope I did it right??)








file:///C:/Users/Angela/Pictures/Bunnij%20setting%20up%20a%20bed!.AVI


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the bunny neutered, Angela?

If you can't place him in a home, then I'd suggest contacting Tranquility Trail to see if they can take him in....they are an awesome rabbit rescue/sanctuary .


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 29, 2010)

No, he is not nuetered. He has been an only pet indoors always, and his temperment has always been very gentle.

I will check into that, thanks!


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 30, 2010)

I checked into tranquility trail, and they said they cannot take him as they are at capacity! Thanks though.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2010)

Ohhh, I'm sorry! Check with Rascally Rabbit Rescue, Brambley Hedge, or East Valley? Its so hard rehoming rabbits in AZ .


----------



## AZ4HRabbits (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all! Nice to others trying to raise buns in the sun. :sunshine: I am a 4H leader in Parker, Arizona (by the Colorado River) and I'd love to find someone who has Satins for our kids to show. Thanks!


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys i'm in dire need of potty training tricks!!! PLEASE HELP!!! I've picked up there poops and moved soiled litter to the potty box in order for them to smell it in one spot and get the idea but no luck!!! HELP HELP HELP!!! :] 

*ALSO i'm looking for a french lop breeder somewhere close around mesa, az. anybody know of one?? I'm particularly looking for a solid gray bunny :].


----------



## rachelann (Feb 22, 2011)

I know this hasn't been posted in for a while, I just wanted to say I live in Tucson.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiya! I just joined the forum.. I live in Tempe, AZ!  Hot, hot, hot! 105 today. Not tooooo bad.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 18, 2011)

I LIVE IN BUCKEYE!!!! are you selling any cheap show bunnies of prospect?? i really need one and a hutch


----------



## ThatCrazyRabbit (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm from Sierra Vista


----------



## janedoe (Feb 15, 2012)

Hiya! I used to live in St Johns.....


----------



## Kenidi (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say I live in Tucson AZ


----------



## rowan10 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is there are any website for more information..
Landscape Design Virginia


----------

